# cairo-dock no plugins were found



## kr651129 (Feb 10, 2012)

I installed cairo-dock from the ports and when I try and run it I get an on screen error


```
No plug-in were found.
Plug-ins provide most of the functionnalities of Cairo-Dock (annimations, applets, views, etc).
See [url]http://glx-dock.org[/url] for more information.
Since there is almost no meaning in running the dock without them the application will quit now.
```

The terminal has the following output


```
$ cairo-dock
Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic.
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-2.3.0~3/src/gldit/cairo-dock-opengl.c:cairo_dock_initialize_opengl_backend:171)  
  couldn't find an appropriate visual, trying to get one without Stencil buffer
(it may cause some little deterioration in the rendering) ...
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-2.3.0~3/src/gldit/cairo-dock-opengl.c:cairo_dock_initialize_opengl_backend:189)  
  still couldn't find an appropriate visual ourself, trying something else, this may not work with some drivers ...

 ============================================================================ 
	Cairo-Dock version: 2.3.0~3
	Compiled date:  Dec  5 2011 21:55:36
	Running with OpenGL: 1
 ============================================================================

warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-2.3.0~3/src/cairo-dock.c:main:683)  
  Error opening directory '/usr/local/lib/cairo-dock': No such file or directory
  no module will be available
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-2.3.0~3/src/gldit/cairo-dock-opengl.c:_cairo_dock_post_initialize_opengl_backend:777)  
  No FBO support, some applets will be invisible if placed inside the dock.
```

I've googled it and haven't found anything on it yet.  Has anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## adamk (Feb 10, 2012)

Did you install deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins?

Adam


----------



## kr651129 (Feb 10, 2012)

*A*wesome, that fixed it!  Thank you.  But not what should be transparent is black.  Do you know the solution?  And how do I mark my threads as solved?


----------



## adamk (Feb 11, 2012)

Well it does throw a number of errors saying it can't find an appropriate visual.  It's possible the old Intel drivers aren't all that great at running cairo-dock.  

Another possibility, though, is that you aren't using a compositing manager.


----------



## kr651129 (Feb 12, 2012)

Well it looks like you*'re* right about the window manager Adam but I'm confused.  Maybe you can help explain what I don't understand.

I'm running XFCE4. Does this not have a composite manager?  I installed compiz to try and use that but it won't let me use it because it says that I already have a Window Manager running.  Additionally this is the output I'm getting from cairo dock.


```
$ cairo-dock
Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic.
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-2.3.0~3/src/gldit/cairo-dock-opengl.c:cairo_dock_initialize_opengl_backend:171)  
  couldn't find an appropriate visual, trying to get one without Stencil buffer
(it may cause some little deterioration in the rendering) ...
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-2.3.0~3/src/gldit/cairo-dock-opengl.c:cairo_dock_initialize_opengl_backend:189)  
  still couldn't find an appropriate visual ourself, trying something else, this may not work with some drivers ...

 ============================================================================ 
	Cairo-Dock version: 2.3.0~3
	Compiled date:  Dec  5 2011 21:55:36
	Running with OpenGL: 1
 ============================================================================

warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-2.3.0~3/src/gldit/cairo-dock-opengl.c:_cairo_dock_post_initialize_opengl_backend:777)  
  No FBO support, some applets will be invisible if placed inside the dock.
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-2.3.0~3/src/gldit/cairo-dock-packages.c:cairo_dock_list_packages:699)  
  while listing user packages in '/home/kclark/.config/cairo-dock/third-party' : Error opening directory '/home/kclark/.config/cairo-dock/third-party': No such file or directory
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/work/cairo-dock-plugins-2.3.0~3/powermanager/src/powermanager-dbus.c:cd_powermanager_find_battery:45)  
  powermanager : Error opening directory '/proc/acpi/battery': No such file or directory
dbus_g_proxy_add_signal: assertion `g_dbus_is_member_name (signal_name)' failed
dbus_g_proxy_connect_signal: assertion `g_dbus_is_member_name (signal_name)' failed
_cairo_dock_create_surface_from_desktop_bg: assertion `iRootPixmapID != 0' failed
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/work/cairo-dock-plugins-2.3.0~3/switcher/src/applet-load-icons.c:cd_switcher_load_desktop_bg_map_surface:183)  
  couldn't get the wallpaper
cd_switcher_load_default_map_surface: assertion `myDrawContext != NULL' failed
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/work/cairo-dock-plugins-2.3.0~3/shortcuts/src/applet-drives.c:cd_shortcuts_list_drives:306)  
  couldn't detect any drives
cairo_dock_create_surface_from_image_simple: assertion `cImageFile != NULL' failed
Binding '<Control>F1' failed!
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-2.3.0~3/src/gldit/cairo-dock-keybinder.c:cd_keybinder_bind:311)  
  Couldn't bind <Control>F1
 This shortkey is probably already used by another applet or another application
Binding '<Control>F2' failed!
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-2.3.0~3/src/gldit/cairo-dock-keybinder.c:cd_keybinder_bind:311)  
  Couldn't bind <Control>F2
 This shortkey is probably already used by another applet or another application
Binding '<Control>F6' failed!
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-2.3.0~3/src/gldit/cairo-dock-keybinder.c:cd_keybinder_bind:311)  
  Couldn't bind <Control>F6
 This shortkey is probably already used by another applet or another application
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-2.3.0~3/src/gldit/cairo-dock-surface-factory.c:cairo_dock_create_surface_from_image:515)  
  Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/usr/local/share/cairo-dock/plug-ins/showDesktop/icon.png'
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/work/cairo-dock-plugins-2.3.0~3/shortcuts/src/applet-load-icons.c:cd_shortcuts_build_shortcuts_from_data:261)  
  Shortcuts : can't monitor bookmarks
emerald: not found
g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
_cairo_dock_create_surface_from_desktop_bg: assertion `iRootPixmapID != 0' failed
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/work/cairo-dock-plugins-2.3.0~3/switcher/src/applet-load-icons.c:cd_switcher_load_desktop_bg_map_surface:183)  
  couldn't get the wallpaper
_cairo_dock_create_surface_from_desktop_bg: assertion `iRootPixmapID != 0' failed
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins/work/cairo-dock-plugins-2.3.0~3/switcher/src/applet-load-icons.c:cd_switcher_load_desktop_bg_map_surface:183)  
  couldn't get the wallpaper
warning :  (/work/a/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock/work/cairo-dock-2.3.0~3/src/cairo-dock.c:_cairo_dock_successful_launch:195)  
  no composite manager found
```


----------



## adamk (Feb 12, 2012)

Xfce4 supports compositing, but you have to enable it.  Bring up the xfce4 settings panel, go into the window manager tweak settings, click on the compositing tab, and enable compositing.

Adam


----------



## kr651129 (Feb 12, 2012)

*A*wesome, thanks!  That did the trick then I started it with 


```
$ cairo-dock -c
```


----------

